# Start a glossary?



## BeardedAndBroken (Mar 7, 2018)

So I was thinking that we should start a glossary for New comers or anyone she who maybe confused on done if the abbreviations we all use. I know when I first started looking on this forum I would get confused on some of the abbreviations, in fact I still do. This list would help me as well as New comers. 

For example: I see WW or OM and I still don't know what these mean. Anyone want to help out?


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

it would be nice, whats WW- white women?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?p=2499

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

wayward wife..... LOL

I NEVER WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT!!!


SL, or skank **** I would get....but WW? never


----------



## BeardedAndBroken (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah I never knew what that one was. What's OM?


----------



## BeardedAndBroken (Mar 7, 2018)

anchorwatch said:


> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?p=2499
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

BeardedAndBroken said:


> Yeah I never knew what that one was. What's OM?


pretty sure it's ogre's mom, or MIL


----------



## BeardedAndBroken (Mar 7, 2018)

Proverbs21:19 said:


> BeardedAndBroken said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I never knew what that one was. What's OM?
> ...


Not sure if you're joking or not lol but it actually means other man


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Proverbs21:19 said:


> pretty sure it's ogre's mom, or MIL


SMH =Sex might help.


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

joking lol


----------



## BeardedAndBroken (Mar 7, 2018)

Proverbs21:19 said:


> joking lol


. Ok good lol. We can start our own mock glossary of abbreviations, lol. 

OM- old monkey
WW- wank Weiner


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

WS = Wh ore Sl ut


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Proverbs21:19 said:


> it would be nice, whats WW- white women?


Walter White.

My name is asac hank schrader


----------

